# Great Frampton, Llantwit Major, Bridgend, South Wales



## Nadineroxanne (Aug 7, 2014)

Visited this beauty a few days ago, it was destroyed by fire and now stands supported by scaffolding inside. 

Here's some photos 



















Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 7, 2014)

Really nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad you got the photos sorted, excellent set there : )


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice first post, such a waste of a grand old building..


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 8, 2014)

What a beauty and what a shame.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow that stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 8, 2014)

That's really nice.well worth waiting for.


----------



## cogito (Aug 8, 2014)

I remember the night that burned down, I was in primary school. Looks like it's deteriorated a lot since then.


----------



## Nadineroxanne (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you? That's amazing. I'm not sure when it burned down, when was it?


----------



## cogito (Aug 9, 2014)

1994, so 20 years ago now!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 11, 2014)

Ah one of the first places that I went to see.... Loved climbing that scaff lol!

Nice shots there, cheers for posting them up


----------

